# Help! 5 month old showing teeth when mad!



## Dizzybmeeh (Nov 19, 2011)

I always troll around on this site and never thought I'd be writing this ;(

We have a wonderful 5 month old GSD whom we've had since he was about 9 weeks old. We've gone through the land shark stage and are still currently in them. Of course it's not nearly as bad....but he's still nippy. The past few days he's started showing his teeth when he doesn't like something. Like going in his crate at night or taking off his leash when we come in from a walk. He rolls over and acts crazy showing teeth. No growling or biting but I'm scared it's going to escalate. We do the NILIF and he knows a ton of commands. We have started putting him in his crate for 'time outs' if he steals food from the kids. His demeanor hasn't changed with them. He's amazing with them  

I just don't know what to do....oh and on walks he raises hackles and growls at new things and even people/dogs. I know he's in a 'fear' stage but I'm worried ;(

Suggestions? 

Oh I should mention hubby is on a business trip so he isn't being as exercised as normal. Could he just be bratty...well let me stop rambling.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you think you could get a picture of him doing it? Rolling over is submissive, the teeth-showing could be a couple of different things. I've had some dogs that flopped over on the floor as a form of passive resistance when they didn't want to do something, is it like that?


----------



## Dizzybmeeh (Nov 19, 2011)

Emoore said:


> Do you think you could get a picture of him doing it? Rolling over is submissive, the teeth-showing could be a couple of different things. I've had some dogs that flopped over on the floor as a form of passive resistance when they didn't want to do something, is it like that?


There is no way I can get a pic of him 'in action' but he curls his front lip up and I can see his pearly whites. He seems really nervous and rolls around trying to prevent me from grabbing his collar to lead him into the crate or when taking off the lead. He is also a big time pee'er when hubby comes home from work. He's usually only gone 8-10 hours. Or when I go out to the store and come back....he gets really excited, tucks tail and pees.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Dizzybmeeh said:


> There is no way I can get a pic of him 'in action' but he curls his front lip up and I can see his pearly whites. He seems really nervous and rolls around trying to prevent me from grabbing his collar to lead him into the crate or when taking off the lead. He is also a big time pee'er when hubby comes home from work. He's usually only gone 8-10 hours. Or when I go out to the store and come back....he gets really excited, tucks tail and pees.


 
Tail tuck and peeing is a sign of submission not aggression. Perhaps your pup is just a little scared of you and your actions???


----------



## Dizzybmeeh (Nov 19, 2011)

I really hope he isn't afraid of me....I've never hit him or anything. Just raise my voice when correcting him. He's a big love bug and will sit in my lap when I'm on tw floor playing with the girls. He even brings me his bones  

I guess my question is, how do I correct this or is this just how he is?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That sounds more like extreme submission rather than aggression.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Dizzybmeeh said:


> I really hope he isn't afraid of me....I've never hit him or anything. Just raise my voice when correcting him. He's a big love bug and will sit in my lap when I'm on tw floor playing with the girls. He even brings me his bones
> 
> I guess my question is, how do I correct this or is this just how he is?


 
Most dogs will get over it but be careful NOT to praise him when he pees - best hing I found to do was to ignore it and act as if it never happened.


----------



## Dizzybmeeh (Nov 19, 2011)

He also, air snaps when I tell him to get off the couch and will be a knucklehead and not listen to commands outside. 

I just want a way to rectify this....I just can't tell if it's submissive or aggressive :/ it seems like both at times


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Dizzybmeeh said:


> He also, air snaps when I tell him to get off the couch and will be a knucklehead and not listen to commands outside.
> 
> I just want a way to rectify this....I just can't tell if it's submissive or aggressive :/ it seems like both at times


 
Sounds more like a typical puppy who may not be real sure of what you want him to do sometimes. 

My 4yo male GSD will sometimes airsnap to me when i tell him to sit and wait before he comes into the hose when I open the slider door.He is just "talking" and telling me to "hurry up". Not to worry.

Step up the training for your pup and he will get more consistent.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If he is being this much of a butthead, I would get a 15' drag leash (no loop at the end) and keep it on him at all times. If he won't listen outside, grab the leash and enforce it. Every command that goes unenforced teaches him that obedience is completely optional and that he is the one in charge. Use this leash inside and outside, basically anytime you are at home with him. This has the added benefit of you not having to reach for his collar every time he is blowing you off. You really want to avoid any negative association with colla/neck grabbing.

For the time being, he should lose all furniture privileges. Couches are for dogs who comply, who know their place, who will hop off when told without any snarking. If your teenager breaks curfew, he loses privileges, so if your dog's a fruitcake, he should as well.

Ramp up obedience for EVERYTHING. If you want to pet him, make him sit. If you want him to go outside, make him sit before going out the door. Make him sit in order to come back in. Instead of feeding his meals by putting down a bowl full of food, sit down with the bowl and have him do obedience commands or teach him fun tricks in exchange for handfuls of his meal. You are communicating that YOU control his world, YOU are the boss. There is nothing nasty here, you can turn much of this into games (such as mixing tug of war and obedience), but the bottom line is you must be clear and you must be consistent. Any lack of consistency confuses the dog and may make him think he must assume a leadership role in order to bring back consistency.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Just a thought so forgive me if you feel I'm wrong.. 
He sounds like my OH's Father's Spanial who I am minding at the moment. He is very uncomfortable having his collar or neck area touched and will drop to his belly or avoid my hand if I reach for him. We are not sure why he dislikes this but I have started sitting in the ground and treating him every time I touch his collar and it's getting much better. 
Your pup may associate you touching his collar with being uncomfortable so maybe treating him while you hold though out the day will help? 
We are now able to hold Ollie's collar and take his leash off without him rolling onto his back as he wait's for the piece of cheese instead of avoiding my hands


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I went back and saw he steals food from the kids. Here is a great opportunity for obedience. Depending on the ages of the kids (and you should always be present, regardless), mealtimes are a great time to enforce a long down. Puppies are perfectly capable of this because it's also a great opportunity to sleep! If humans are eating, the dog should be in a down-stay at their feet. You will be right there as backup with the long line to enforce, especially for younger kids. The end reward can be a high value treat or a safe, healthy bit of human food given at the end of the adult's or child's mealtime, or a fun game, or a walk. If you keep up with this, you'll build a habit of quiet time whenever people are eating. Guests LOVE to see a polite dog during dinner!

I forgot to add, make sure your pup is getting PLENTY of exercise. You may think you're doing a lot but it may not be enough for your dog. A tired dog is a good dog and mental exercise will do more to wipe out an active pooch!


----------



## MsMailbawx (Jan 5, 2012)

OP, my dog ryker is also 5 months and going through this. What I have done is amped up the excersise. It's crazy. I thought he was getting enough but apparently not. We go on trails everyday now and have almost eliminated this behavior. He did the EXACT same thing as your puppy! The reason I know the excersise has helped is because I was sick with the flu for 2 days and he went straight back to his old ways again. Being bratty and showing his teeth when he didn't like something. I'm no expert, this is my first German shepherd I hope this can be of some help to you, at least you know your not alone hahah I always found that comforting.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I am just guessing but I think that perhaps more than exercise might be needed.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Dizzybmeeh said:


> The past few days he's started showing his teeth when he doesn't like something. Like going in his crate at night or taking off his leash when we come in from a walk. He rolls over and acts crazy showing teeth. No growling or biting but I'm scared it's going to escalate. We do the NILIF and he knows a ton of commands. We have started putting him in his crate for 'time outs' if he steals food from the kids. His demeanor hasn't changed with them. He's amazing with them
> 
> I just don't know what to do....oh and on walks he raises hackles and growls at new things and even people/dogs. I know he's in a 'fear' stage but I'm worried ;(
> 
> ...





Dizzybmeeh said:


> There is no way I can get a pic of him 'in action' but he curls his front lip up and I can see his pearly whites. He seems really nervous and rolls around trying to prevent me from grabbing his collar to lead him into the crate or when taking off the lead. He is also a big time pee'er when hubby comes home from work. He's usually only gone 8-10 hours. Or when I go out to the store and come back....he gets really excited, tucks tail and pees.





Dizzybmeeh said:


> He also, air snaps when I tell him to get off the couch and will be a knucklehead and not listen to commands outside.
> 
> I just want a way to rectify this....I just can't tell if it's submissive or aggressive :/ it seems like both at times


 
Hi Dizzymeeh

I agree with Codmaster, It sounds like your pup is pretty scared to me, and I do think you need to sort it before it escalates.

His crate should be a place of safety, where he can go when he feels worried, it shouldn't be used for time outs.

Your puppy cannot talk to you in english - he can only talk in his own language - and he is desperately trying to talk to you - and you're not listening.

Please take a look at the following website - it explains what your puppy is trying to tell you. 

Turid Rugaas - Calming Signals Community

I think the probable reason he doesn't do as he' s told, is because he doesn't know what you want him to do - you haven't told him in language he understands. 

Does you puppy wear a choke chain or similar, that hurts him when you pull him ?

Sue


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

You'll find some useful videos here too


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

5 months old, he needs consistency in his training
and socializing from you and your husband. why
don't you exercise him when your husband is away?


----------

